# Neeltje Jans Spots



## HeikoNRW (28. Mai 2014)

Hi, bin grade in Zeeland, de Banjaard. 
Kann mir einer ne Stelle empfehlen, wo man ohne Boot auf Hornhecht oder Wolfsbarsch gehen kann? Brauch ich für die Osterschelde Seite eine Erlaubnis? Wo am Neeltje Jans kann man am besten angeln? ? ?  Wares gestern am Strand, hab aber nur 2 kleine Flundern auf Wattwurm gefangen.


----------



## Urmeli (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

neeltje Jans  bei der schleuse ( restaurant) ( slipanlage) zur seeseite auf die molen raus und los, da ist immer mehr oder weniger  strömung ( gezeiten) aber dafür Auch Fisch!


----------



## HeikoNRW (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

​Ok, danke. Da fahr ich gleich mal vorbei


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Die ganze Nordsee Seite ist gut, selbst meine Mädels (8 und 11) fangen mit kleinen schlanken blinker Horni`s.
Barsche gehen auf gummi ,bei abgeh.Wasser.
Fahre rum und da wo sich viele Angler sammeln ist dann z.Zeit gut.
Osterschelde Seite- brauchts du kein Schein
---
Bin am Freitag auch vor Ort ,und meine Holl. Freunde sagen das die barsche gehen #6


----------



## HeikoNRW (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Ja das klingt gut. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja
|wavey:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Vielleicht 
Roter Aprilia Roller mit Koffer:vik:
Viel Glück


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Hier paar Fische v. 2013


----------



## HeikoNRW (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Die sehen extrem gut aus. Gestern haben ein paar Holländer auch dicke Wolfsbarsche rausgeholt. Ich bin später auch da, weißer Ford transit mit Firmen Aufkleber aus Essen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

An welcher Stelle bist du ?? Bei abgehenden Wasser?
Wie groß waren die Barsche und wo drauf haben die Jungs die gefangen??


----------



## HeikoNRW (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Die waren am Restaurant und haben direkt an der Steinpackung am neeltje Jans Richtung Banjaard Strand geangelt. Köder waren glaube ich löffel Blinker. Hab mich auf den rutschigen Steinen auch schön auf den Bart gelegt. Wollte jetzt kurz zu dem Angelladen Bass und dann so gegen 17 Uhr dahin.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Bin heute gleich auch unterwegs. Mal sehen  was *"geht" ;-))


----------



## HeikoNRW (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Ab wann geht's los?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Jetzt


----------



## _seabass_hunter (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Moin wo warst du heute früh. Hatte zwei Stück.


----------



## HeikoNRW (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Hatte keine Freigabe durch meine Freundin, morgen sollte es klappen. Der Hornhecht, hat super geschmeckt #6

Gehst du morgen nochmal?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Heute mittag schnell mit meiner tochter (8) auf hornchecht weil ihr das so spass macht. Nach ca. 1, 5 hatten wir 6 hornis und zwei schöne wolfsbarsche.hat Spaß gemacht; -))))):m:vik:


----------



## Pippa (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

..........


----------



## _seabass_hunter (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Pippa morgen abend setzte ich fie Bilder von heute ein.#6|wavey:


----------



## Pippa (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

..........


----------



## Ra.T (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Hallo Pippa,
das fänd ich aber jetzt gemein von dir.
Es ist doch interessant zu erfahren, was grad dort an der Küste ist.

PS. Ich bin schon so heiss, das ich bei jeder Statusmeldung weitere Vorfächer in allen möglichen Variationen binde.
Am Wochende fing ich nun schon an meine Ruten auseinander zu nehmen, so kribbelts schon (hoffentlich krieg ich die auch rechtzeitig wieder zusammengebaut). Ich werd, glaube ich, jetzt bis Reiseantritt alles verschliessen, damit ich nicht noch mehr Unheil anrichte.:r

Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude.:l
Noch 30 Tage bis zum "go".
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Pippa (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

..........


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*



Pippa schrieb:


> Danke, dass du's nicht getan hast :m
> Aus Dankbarkeit werde ich dich / euch dann auch nicht in drei Wochen quälen!


-------------
Pipa hatte bis jetzt keine Zeit,aber jetzt ....:q:m:vik:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Das erste und zweite Bild sind die fische v. Samstag früh,
3 Sonntag Mittag ,hat meine große gefangen#6
4 Samstag Mittag


----------



## Pippa (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

..........


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

Hi,
Bin auch ab 8.8.14 in zeeland fuer 10 tage,
und moechte gerne mal meeresfischen auf hornies und. Barsch,
Welche ruten sind geeignet und wie lang sowie wg?
Braucht man  am meer nur nen vispass?

Das waere das erste mal,evtl trifft man sich ja da,
komme mit grauen zafira a Dortmunder kennzeichen,
BvB spiegelflaggen,

Gruss


----------



## hydrophil (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neeltje Jans Spots*

@ruhrpottlar

du kommst mit dem tackle aus, das du zB am rhein auf zander bzw rapfen fischst

einen angelschein brauchst du am meer und in der ossterschelde nicht.


----------

